# natural kitty litter instead of clay in a dirt tank



## gillman (Aug 18, 2012)

Can I use kitty litter that has no deoderaints or scents in a dirt tank instead of clay? If so how much of it do i need?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

even cheaper than that ; get a bag of hi-dry (oil absorbent) give it a quick rinse and use it...


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

There's a pretty big debate on this. Some people use pottery clay in their dirted tanks, too...Some say it works like a charm and others say that it is a completely different kind of iron and plants can't/won't utilize it. Couldn't hurt to use it though because I've heard of people doing it without any problems


----------

